# Convict Eggs!!!!!!



## craig.smith88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Can you tell me what colour fertalized convict eggs are?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Salmonish colored :lol: But if you've got eggs you'll know in three days if they're fertile


----------



## craig.smith88 (Jan 8, 2009)

what happens if they are not fertilized


----------



## cloudgodd (Jan 20, 2009)

they rot, into a fuzzy white egg but the con's will eat them.

Kinda look like this:










Bill


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Excellent picture Bill! Perfect!


----------



## craig.smith88 (Jan 8, 2009)

have you got any pictures of fertilized ones?


----------



## cloudgodd (Jan 20, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> Excellent picture Bill! Perfect!


just a simple google search no work really 



craig.smith88 said:


> have you got any pictures of fertilized ones?


There is both in the picture the three brown/tanish ones are fertilized, and the 2 white are unfertilized. Given these are goldfish eggs they look very similar.

Bill


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

here's some JD eggs that are mixed...


----------



## craig.smith88 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys my convict eggs are now hatched not sure whether they are free swimming yet she has moved them under a rock but the mum is only an inch and half but hopefully i will have some convict fry 

Cheers


----------



## cloudgodd (Jan 20, 2009)

good to hear and good luck 

Bill


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You will know when they're free swimming...

3 days eggs
3 days wrigglers
Then free swimmers


----------

